# NEW ALBANY,IN-MALE-THIS IS JUST SO SAD :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Date: Wed, 20 Aug 2008 00:10:44 -0400 (EDT)
Subject: German Shepherd Really Needs Help


Hello, my name is Amy from Amy's K9 working dog rescue. I was emailed by a very sweet lady who is trying to get some help for a German Shepherd male who is in need of a rescue. He doesn't belong to her he actually belongs to her next door neighbor but the neighbor has agreed to sign him over to rescue and/or a new home. If you can help this guy I am enclosing the girls contact information below if you can't take him into your rescue would you please pass along the information to your GSD rescue contacts. This poor guy really needs some help he is located in New Albany Indiana.

Thanks
Amy's K9s

Please contact Tracy if you can help this sweet dog
Tracy Williams

[email protected]


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

OH my god. His poor ears! He looks sort of hunched up too. I wonder why. 

I'll start passing this around.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am at work can someone please contact the ddb rep in indiana? she is sooo wonderful, but i am not supposed to call or send e-mails from work.

Dogs Deserve Better Marion Indiana 
Phone: 765-664-5376

Email: [email protected]


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh My God...People Are Terrible...This Poor Guy Needs Saved!!!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Yet another dog that breaks my heart. Poor boy, talk about a terrible way to live. He needs a new home where he will be loved and taken care of. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh gosh. What about DDB or isn't there another group that deals with chained dogs? His ears have literally been eaten off by flies. Bless his soul-he needs a second chance. 

He could be hunched because of his regular body type or just maybe sore from uncomfortable conditions?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

DDB is now aware of him and working on it, as I understand.


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Jean and DD! 

I am not aware of DDB? Can you fill me in?

Since I am located in Louisville, I am working with a few kind souls to get this boy off his chain ASAP! (Trying to spring him this weekend). There is a lady willing to foster him, but he still NEEDS A RESCUE TO ACCEPT HIM into their program. The foster home is short term only, as there are personal financial issues in the mix. 

Can you share any contact info for DDB...especially info on the person at DBB who is aware of this pupper and "working on it".


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

DDB is Dogs Deserve Better. They have chapters all over the U.S.

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org/

I hope this boy gets some help very soon!


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Ruth!

DD.....I tried to send you a pm....but it bounced back. 

When you stated that DDB is aware of him and working on it.....does that mean there is a specific person that I can contact?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Cid - sent you an email. Will follow-up with pm.

Edited to add - your pm box is full so CAN"T send you a pm. If you don't have access to email, please post here and I will try to do some housecleaning.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I too have confirmation from DDB that they are working on this.


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

Update on New Albany.....

DDB has accepted this poor guy into their program. I spoke to the Marie (DDB rep coordinator) personally. They are making arrangements for him to be accepted at the Animal Medical Center in Indy. Now...all we have to do is liberate him and get him there.

Operation Liberation: 
Tracy is the person that I am working with to get him released. I have release papers and all I need is confirmation that I can come get him. We are shooting for today (Sunday 10-18-08).
Then we have Tracie that is willing to foster him until we can get him to Indinapolis. 
So I plan on getting him today, taking him to Tracie and then working on a plan to get him to Indy this week.

If anyone is available to take this poor fella to Indy this week during business hours, please respond! The vet clinic that is helping him is only open Mon-Fri. NO Sat hours. 

So I will update you later on Operation Liberation....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear that DDB will be taking him. Good luck with the surrender!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great news, Cindy. Thank you and your team for undertaking this. He is one sad looking boy.


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

WOO HOO!!!!!

This pupper is FReeeeeeee! 

D.H. went with me, for which I am very thankful. We drove to the alley where "Chopper" lived, and he greeted us at the very end of his chain with his tail wagging and wanting to be petted. The owners were feeding him, but he is in rough shape due to last years coat matted to him, and both ears are raw from the fly bites. They should heal with proper treatment, but will have ragged edges and chunks missing. 

Big Shock was that there was a second dog! A female named "Queenie Girl" that was locked in a small home built pen. The owners surrendered her as well. She is a GSD-mix...looks like a bit of Rottie in there.

Both are very sweet dogs, and happily jumped into the awaiting crates for a ride to a new and better life!

They are with a foster and she will be cleaning them up and letting them run! Both are still intact, so at least the owners had the sense not to let them breed.

"Dogs Deserve Better" has accepted Roscoe (his new DDB name!) and are considering Queen. The foster is getting to know her better and will check in with DDB later tonight or tomorrow with more info. 

From my initial impression....both dogs are sweet and want affection. The need some socialization as they have been outdoor dogs. But they get along with each other and seem to have gentle personalities.

SO God speed to Roscoe as he heads to Indy for vet treatment and an eventual better life. Keep your paws crossed that Queenie will have just as happy of a beginning!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

That is just wonderful to hear. Thank goodness you spotted the 2nd dog! Great job!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Cid - sounds like you are making a career of rescuing "Choppers"!

Well done! Please keep us posted on both dogs.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KaitadogThat is just wonderful to hear. Thank goodness you spotted the 2nd dog! Great job!



You guys are awesome !!!!! 

Thank you (from me ) 
and THANKS (from the two saved pups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

HA! Choppers everywhere. This is the third GSD that I have heard of...(my personal second) that had to be rescued from the back yard log chain. Must be a curse.

BTW.....DDB have renamed the them to Roscoe and Bella!

Update from Foster Mom Tracy is that both are in blissful shock! Both recevied baths last night and a brushing. Both will be beauties when their ears heal and another bath or two! 

Foster Mom is putting salve on their ears and has also started some antibiotics for infection (around the ears and eyes). They have had nice romps in the yard and lots of ball chasing. The slept in a nice kennel and got a gourmet doggie dinner with a bit of canned food (cause Foster Mom could not resist spoiling them). And they are happy to be loved on and very social as they have met the neighbors over the fence.

DDB is taking both dogs! Horray! They will be in KY foster care until next Tuesday. That is when they have vet appointments in Indianapolis and officially start their new lives.

These dogs are in a better place because of this board. Without the caring people, networking and tireless championing of our fur friends....they would not be grinning happy doggie grins today!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, Cid. How old is Roscoe? Has he lost that hunched look, or is there some arthritis pain there?

Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Update from Roscoe's foster mom:
" They love to run and play ball and the hang out in the grass. ( which unfortunately is a bit dry to to lack of rain.. but they still enjoy it !) I am putting antibacterial ointment on their ears and have bathed and brushed them numerous times over, have cleaned ears, put ointment in eyes and given them new collars and Lots of lovin. They are both super sweet dogs! Ill be bringing them to Indy on Tues and have spoken to Katie at the medical center and they are expecting us. YEA !!! "


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh goodness! Look at those happy faces! Gorgeous!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful! You cannot beat great endings like those!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Both dogs are moving to their foster home in Indiana soon. They still need forever homes.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

great work all!!! many, many blessings to you and to these dear, dear, animals!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Both of them are absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for helping them, they look so happy now.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## cid (Jun 16, 2002)

Sad News on Roscoe and Bella.......While these puppers are off their chains and safe, their battle for a better life continues. If you have any thoughts on how to help Bella and Roscoe, I am sure DDB would appreciate hearing from you. Maries' report as follows:

Lots going on with them.
1) Bella is STRONG HW positive, she will be coming up to Marion for treatment.
2) Roscoe has LOUD heart murmur and we have EKG. nothing electrical to prevent neuter surgery, am waiting on the X-Ray to be sure he has no heart disease or damage. He only has 1 descended testicle so we'll have to go in abdominal for the other. 
Other than that, they are safe and sound for now. When they get to Maron and settled in, I'll send new pictures.
Thank you soooo much !

Marie Belanger
National Area Rep Coordinator
Dogs Deserve Better

http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org
http://www.mothersagainstdogchaining.org


----------

